# I want one of these



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

A 2 TB SDXC card

http://www.micro-sdxc.com/


----------



## thuglifesk (May 14, 2012)

thats some good shit...but i dont think any handeld devices support anything close to that at this time!


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

One can dream can't one (｀▽´)

Sigh.......

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk


----------



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

thuglifesk said:


> thats some good shit...but i dont think any handeld devices support anything close to that at this time!


No, but it would be awesome for a Raspberry Pi, or other small arm-based computer. I would have a credit-card sized HTPC able to store a ton of movies in full 1080p.


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

n4cht said:


> No, but it would be awesome for a Raspberry Pi, or other small arm-based computer. I would have a credit-card sized HTPC able to store a ton of movies in full 1080p.


True day!!!!! ;-)

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Where would you even be able to buy one??? I looked around for 10 minutes just cause I'm curious on how expensive it would be...but can't seem to find any that are for sale...find plenty of articles about them...but none that are actually on the market









Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Found a 200 gig one on amazon the other day for $150

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

